# MUST READ for every outdoorsman!



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

There was a thread a few months back that talked about drawing the line between technology and hunting. This article is a great response to that question. There is a condescending tone in the article that I don't necessarily agree with but I think the general content is well written and brings up some good points. To me, it's not about what weapon you chose to use but rather how you use the weapon and the level of respect given to the animals hunted.

Thoughts?

Here's a link to the article:
http://www.probowsociety.net/forum/download/file.php?id=4566&sid=7f60df22dccdbc710690bed7219c3de1

Here are some links to some awesome videos as well:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Loved that article…thanks for posting!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I liked the feelings he expressed and the general tone. The attitude of what hunting is, has changed. I think he nailed the majority of issues.

But hunting is not just about archery. The respect of hunting just does not require or come to you because you fill your tag at 10 feet. I think part of it comes with age. I think part of it comes from feeling at peace with one self. It is much easier to respect things when you have the chance to relax and take it all in......


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Huntoholic said:


> But hunting is not just about archery. The respect of hunting just does not require or come to you because you fill your tag at 10 feet. I think part of it comes with age. I think part of it comes from feeling at peace with one self. It is much easier to respect things when you have the chance to relax and take it all in......


Good point! I agree 100%! Personally, I archery hunt, however I don't look at others who choose to hunt with a rifle or muzzleloader as inferior. There's more to it than weapon choice.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

ARCHER11 said:


> Good point! I agree 100%! Personally, I archery hunt, however I don't look at others who choose to hunt with a rifle or muzzleloader as inferior. There's more to it than weapon choice.


Exactly. I think the article hit on a lot of it. I use to hunt with archery. 15 years worth. Things changed and I made choices that took me away from archery. Now I'm older and I'm not sure my shoulders will let me go back into archery. But I do feel I have more respect now then in my younger days. I almost gather more pleasure watching a new hunter, reguardless of age, harvest their first animal. I am much more inclined to watch and I am much more selective of what I harvest. I passed on a bull elk that in all reality maybe my only chance to harvest a very large bull, because it did not feel right (shot wise). 30 years ago I would have blazed away just on just the chance.


----------

